# Spanish Holidays



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be in Spain for a period of time which includes the dates 18th---22nd of April which appears to be a local holiday period. I use ACSI when ever possible, am I likely to encounter problems getting sites over these dates at a reasonable price. I believe it is unlikely the sites will be full but would like some advise from anyone with local knowledge. I am referring to Northern Spain,no furthur South than Benidorm.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The discount period is in the book under the campsite headings as far as I know. Normally Easter week is full price.

If your book is not to hand you can check the periods of validity of the discount here:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n253/


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Each site in the book shows which are applicable dates.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we where there april/may last year, and apart from easter and the odd weekend it was very quiet. didnt need to book anywhere, we used acsi and camping cheque everywhere, found it impossible to get a decent price unless you wanted to stay more than a month. we stayed on one site on costa brava, international palamos, at la fosca, lovely site, almost had it to ourselves, this was a camping cheque site, if you like it nice and quiet thats the time to go.
tomnjune


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spainish Holidays*

Thanks gelathae for the quick reply,I am aware of the dates in the handbook, but I have on rare occassions, been unable to get a place on a camp site during the stipulated period, due to high demand. It is a repeat of these circumstance I am trying to avoid.It might be wise for me to stay in France a bit longer and avoid this period in Northern Spain.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Torrhead. I misunderstood - nothing new there. You will have no problem getting on a Spanish campsite during the period in question. I've never ever booked and I go to Spain in the Spring and Autumn with absolutely no problems in finding a space.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We were in Northern Spain in April of last year, including the Easter weekend. We just turned up at sites and had no problems apart from the site near Finnisterre on the very west coast, which was just opening but had no facilities available apart from parking, so we parked on the harbour in Finnisterre instead. 

The campsite in Santiago de Compestela even had spaces, and it is a very popular site in a tourist hot spot. 

We didn't use ACSI and found sites fairly expensive, but we wildcamped a fair bit too so it evened out.

Good luck.

Ca


----------

